# cash wedding gift



## jann

Greetings,

I apologize, I do not speak or read any Korean.  I have an odd question for you, which I nonetheless hope will be reasonably straightforward. 

I understand that wedding guests in South Korea generally give money in an envelope on the day of the ceremony.  This tradition has a name which I have seen transliterated as "chuck-ee-gum."   I don't know if that transliteration is correct or standard:  do you recognize it?  More importantly, I would like to know how to write the name of this gifting custom in Hangul, e.g., if I wanted to include the Korean word in Hangul in parentheses after having mentioned the tradition in an English-language text.

Thank you! 
감사합니다


----------



## jay35

hi there 
it's 축의금 but I have no clue about its transliteration...


----------



## jann

Thank you so much, I really appreciate it!


----------



## alohaoe

For the money, it is "축의금", a sino-Korean word.
축 : celebration
의 : ceremony,ritual
금 : money

Actually 축의금 can be used for any celebration, like wedding, first birthday or sixtieth birthday(which is celebrated in Korea) or whatsoever.
But it's particularly meant for wedding without context.

On the envelope one typically writes "축결혼". (결혼 is wedding)

Traditionally, Koreans have maintained a strict way of celebrating 관혼상제(four great rituals: coming-age, wedding, mourning, ancestral rites)
So, there're rules to give money on a wedding day: what to write, how much to put in, what to say when giving it, who to be giving then money when you are from a family... etc.
But in modern lifestyle people seldom stick to them and don't know the details, either... including me.


----------

